# need help



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

does anyone has calibration settings for insignia ns-46l240a13 lcd hdtv?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be best just to purchase or borrow one of the various calibration discs and adjusting brightness and contrast yourself rather than copying someone else's settings. You can follow the link in my signature for information on how to do this. :T


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks, will do. out of the disc which one would you recommend


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Disney's disc is probably the easiest to use for a novice.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

i recieveved my disney wow blu-ray calibration disc, and i calibrated my tv set and it looks great, but it doesn't have anything for backlighting. how can i adjust the backlighting settings?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I usually turn mine down as far as they will go or close to it. But it really depends - especially without a meter. What I would do is to leave it as is if everything looks fine to you - blacks are good and there's no clipping of whites. If you start to experience eye strain, turn it down.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

will do thanks for your help.


----------

